# Start feeding fry now?



## zigoramma (Oct 31, 2005)

Hey All,

I'm thinking of trying both brine shrimp and flake food (ground up). It's day 7 for these fry (from eggs being laid). Most are freely swimming now.

When Do I start feeding?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Dave,
You should have fed them baby brine shrimp on the 2nd to 3rd day. 
So feed them ASAP. My fry do not like the flakes. They only eat the
live bbs.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah dude...they should have been fed days ago


----------



## zigoramma (Oct 31, 2005)

feeding has commenced!

tho it is hard to see if they are eating...


----------



## zigoramma (Oct 31, 2005)

Dave Z said:


> feeding has commenced!
> 
> tho it is hard to see if they are eating...


Live bbs fed - they love 'em! Good call everyone on that advice - thanks very much! You can see the bbs in their bellys cuz the fry are see through... wild eh.

Dave


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Got pics?


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

yeah post pics!


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Dave Z said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I'm thinking of trying both brine shrimp and flake food (ground up). It's day 7 for these fry (from eggs being laid). Most are freely swimming now.
> 
> ...


you too late.at best 10% success rate.most will die due to starvation.


----------



## zigoramma (Oct 31, 2005)

Fry said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I'm thinking of trying both brine shrimp and flake food (ground up). It's day 7 for these fry (from eggs being laid). Most are freely swimming now.
> 
> ...


you too late.at best 10% success rate.most will die due to starvation.
[/quote]

So far so good. Been 5 or 6 days since i first posted that. I find about 2-3 dead a day... but there are a couple of hundred - so not sure if it's starvation or just statistics...

has anyone had luck with frozen bbs? I am using that sometimes - it's nice cuz you don't get the shells from the hatching... But I don't think the fry like it so much. Maybe I'll have to keep working on them.

Pics to come a little later (when I have a sec between exams :S:S:S)

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

Dave Z said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I'm thinking of trying both brine shrimp and flake food (ground up). It's day 7 for these fry (from eggs being laid). Most are freely swimming now.
> 
> ...


you too late.at best 10% success rate.most will die due to starvation.
[/quote]

So far so good. Been 5 or 6 days since i first posted that. I find about 2-3 dead a day... but there are a couple of hundred - so not sure if it's starvation or just statistics...

has anyone had luck with frozen bbs? I am using that sometimes - it's nice cuz you don't get the shells from the hatching... But I don't think the fry like it so much. Maybe I'll have to keep working on them.

Pics to come a little later (when I have a sec between exams :S:S:S)

Cheers,
Dave
[/quote]
We tried the flakes and frozen brine shrimp and they don't seam to like it. They prefer the hatched live bbs. I did try Hikari Tropical First bites and seen some eat it. What ever you do, it needs to be mashed up into micro sizes pieces. I know some lfs sell live blood worms as well when the get a little bigger.


----------



## zigoramma (Oct 31, 2005)

[/quote]
We tried the flakes and frozen brine shrimp and they don't seam to like it. They prefer the hatched live bbs. I did try Hikari Tropical First bites and seen some eat it. What ever you do, it needs to be mashed up into micro sizes pieces. I know some lfs sell live blood worms as well when the get a little bigger.
[/quote]

Yeah the live bbs seem to work best. I had a lot of casualties today - but i think it was due to poor water conditions rather then not feeding. So I had a real mess to clean up. I'm thinking of moving these guys sooner rather then later.

How do you grow the bbs in a 10 gal? I use the pop bottle method from the lfs - works but I have about 36 hr of downtime everytime i need to change out the water. I think I will empty the fry into the 30 gal tonight and put the bbs in the 10 gal.

Cheers,
Dave


----------

